# 2019 Merkel Season



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Is it too early to be thinking about Merkels???


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Never too early. I can't think of when I don't think of 'em.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I hope all this rain will make a season like last year.


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

Anyone know where I can look in va for morels


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

You can find Morels just about anywhere in VA. I find them in the western half of the state just because I live there.


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you my friend I've been trying to find out if they grow around here but I cant find anyone who even knew what I was talking about.ive li e in the state for 4 yrs now n haven't been out looking cause I didn't know if they grew around here or not but I'll definitely be looking this year


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Look in your regular habitat. Deep hollows with poplar or elm trees. Old apple orchards. 

What county are you going to look in? I am in Giles.


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm currently living in Chester county not sure where to look around here but I'm dedefinite going out the beginning of April


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Its warmer in that area than the western part of the where I live. I would start looking next week with this mild weather.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

barndog said:


> I hope all this rain will make a season like last year.


You have a good one last year? Mine was pretty lacking. This will be my 11th year hunting, and the past couple years definitely haven't been my best. 

I have early spots in lower elevations and late spots up higher. My best hauls (by far) have come from the late spots, most notably '09 and '13. The past 2 years were only kind to my early spots so I barely got 5lbs total each year, whereas on a good year like 2013 I've pulled over 40lbs out of my later spots. I'm hoping this year will be another 2013. I feel like it's due! 

Happy Hunting!


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Markandkecia said:


> I'm currently living in Chester county not sure where to look around here but I'm dedefinite going out the beginning of April


It's all about learning trees. My best luck has been north/south/east facing hills, preferably along the bottoms next to rivers and creeks in mostly pure poplar stands. The poplars I'm talking about are Tulip Poplars (or Tulip Trees, etc.) and are very common and easily identified.

Other trees to look for are Ash, which look very much like Poplars except for the leaves, and dead/dying Elms. Elms work wonders for morel hunters in the midwest, with some having pounds and pounds growing under and around a single tree. While not as common (at least in my experience) in Virginia, there are still Elms here and there, and I was lucky enough to come across 2 standing dead ones a few years ago that had lots of big beautiful blonde morels under them. Unfortunately I only got to pick there once as the property was sold later that year. 

Anyway, another tree to look out for is the Redbud tree. They're common in suburban yards as ornamentals, but also grow wild (at least further west). They're easily identified in spring by the bright purplish/pinkish color of their buds, and when you see this it's a good indicator that morels in that area are up or on their way up. I haven't seen morels growing specifically around Redbuds, they're only used as an indicator for the season. Another indicator is the Tulip Poplar I mentioned. When their leaves are about the size of a quarter it's typically prime morel season. Living in the foothills of the Blue Ridge, I can look at a mountainside and when I see that bright yellow/green of young poplar leaves streaking across it, I know it's time.

Feel free to ask if you have any questions, and Happy Hunting!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

pauliep said:


> You have a good one last year? Mine was pretty lacking. This will be my 11th year hunting, and the past couple years definitely haven't been my best.


I have done well the last several years. 2018 was a great year. I put in some miles and found a few new spots that really produced. I noticed that my traditional spots had petered out from over picking. Too many people know about them.

Markandkecia, morels come up in the same place every year. Since you have moved to a new area the only thing to do is get out and walk, put in some miles. Don't discount any area. I have found them in all types of woods, around any type of trees, even out in grassy fields. The different types such as black, grey/green and white typically grow in different areas and different times of the season. My area starts with blacks, any time now with this warm weather, followed by the other types. You may walk thru a area for the next 3 weeks and find nothing then say 3rd week of April, BOOM, merkels everywhere. Once you start finding them somewhere, come back every year.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Redbuds budded out today in North Virginia but the nights are supposed to turn pretty cold over the next ten days. Will this delay things or should I start looking this week? I'm new to morels. I usually hunt mushrooms in summer and fall.


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

Wouldn't mind making a new hunting partner around here cause I dont really k how alot of ppl around here nor the area as well as up in Pennsylvania.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I few more warm nights and it's time to walk.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Markandkecia said:


> Wouldn't mind making a new hunting partner around here cause I dont really k how alot of ppl around here nor the area as well as up in Pennsylvania.


I lead a forage walk at least once a month in Reston. Search Meetup for reston mushroom forage and you can find us. I'm new so it won't let me post the link.


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

I live in Richmond va and I'm a commercial roofing foreman so I dont get much time. If i can get the chance I'll def come by but it's a 2 hr drive from me


----------



## Georgel (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm in the Hampton Roads area and nothing yet but will look this weekend. With temps this week in the 50s I think maybe another week or so but I'll look every weekend just to see. Never found one before but have hope.


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm going out today to look for a few hrs I live in Chester Virginia. Looks like its getting close so I'm goin out hope I can find some


----------



## Georgel (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice hope to see pics soon and share mine.


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

No luck this time hopefully I can start to find some


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

Need a partner tho anyone live close to me and wanna go hunting?


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah I’ll take you. I’m in Powhatan about 30 minutes from you. No need looking yet we are still a few weeks out


Markandkecia said:


> Need a partner tho anyone live close to me and wanna go hunting?


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok cool sounds great just let me know when u wanna meet up and well def get out their and find the mother load


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

Has anybody had any luck yet


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

pauliep said:


> It's all about learning trees. My best luck has been north/south/east facing hills, preferably along the bottoms next to rivers and creeks in mostly pure poplar stands. The poplars I'm talking about are Tulip Poplars (or Tulip Trees, etc.) and are very common and easily identified.
> 
> Other trees to look for are Ash, which look very much like Poplars except for the leaves, and dead/dying Elms. Elms work wonders for morel hunters in the midwest, with some having pounds and pounds growing under and around a single tree. While not as common (at least in my experience) in Virginia, there are still Elms here and there, and I was lucky enough to come across 2 standing dead ones a few years ago that had lots of big beautiful blonde morels under them. Unfortunately I only got to pick there once as the property was sold later that year.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm new to va so I'm looking for a spot I can find some and would love more info could u PM me


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Ive been casually looking while scouting new areas that have poplars and haven't seen any. I'm guessing next week would be the earliest since night temps have hovered around freezing and will for a few more days. we have some high 60s days and low 50s/high 40s nights coming this weekend so maybe that will be enough . Fingers Crossed


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

If you go to thegreatmorel dot com you can find a sighting map and I'm noticing in the last few days the sightings have moved up from Georgia to NC so guessing we are close.


----------



## Judgesherpa (May 3, 2017)

Hey all, I'm up here in Central NH. Still 2 feet of snow in the ground. Our window is middle May to June. LOL 
I'm driving to Florida 4/17-4/20 via I-81. Would love to hook up with a local and forage just a few to bring to my family in Fl. Probably the only person you might even consider as a tagalong seeing my home is over a dozen hours away. I'll bring some dried black trumpet mushrooms and a pint of our Maple Syrup as a gesture of appreciation. Thanks


----------



## Jakeycakesva (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello hunters
Will be looking in rva and surrounded areas in the next few weeks. feel like the james River might have some nice river banks !! 

Happy hunting !


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Judgesherpa said:


> Hey all, I'm up here in Central NH. Still 2 feet of snow in the ground. Our window is middle May to June. LOL
> I'm driving to Florida 4/17-4/20 via I-81. Would love to hook up with a local and forage just a few to bring to my family in Fl. Probably the only person you might even consider as a tagalong seeing my home is over a dozen hours away. I'll bring some dried black trumpet mushrooms and a pint of our Maple Syrup as a gesture of appreciation. Thanks


How far south are you going on 81


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

Jakeycakesva said:


> View attachment 13396
> Hello hunters
> Will be looking in rva and surrounded areas in the next few weeks. feel like the james River might have some nice river banks !!
> 
> Happy hunting !


Hello when u get to rva ild love to join you on a few hunts if welcomed


----------



## Poetry (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm from Franklin County VA, so excited to find some more this year. This will be my second year, last year I found a total of 15 pounds or so. I'm thinking 4-15-2019 - 5-20-2019 will be the peak around where I am.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

It was warm here in Giles last night. Any day now.


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

Going lookin in Chester Virginia today


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

Has anybody had any luck? Was out today but no luck so back at it at 7am tomorrow


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Haven’t been yet but you haven’t missed anything. If it rains today I’d bet some will pop this week.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I looked in a known productive holler this morning. No Merkel's. The bloodroot and other flowers are starting to sprout so the time is here. Just need some warmth and moisture.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

barndog said:


> I looked in a known productive holler this morning. No Merkel's. The bloodroot and other flowers are starting to sprout so the time is here. Just need some warmth and moisture.


I went out to a heavy Tulip tree, sycamore and beech tree area along the Potomac River today with 20 people and saw no Morels. We covered a lot of ground Like you we saw lots of other good indicators. We had rain last night/this morning and soil temps are 58 deg 6 inches down. We saw Ramps and May Apples were sprouting as well.


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

Def getting close been out all weekend scouting but no luck found so very promising spots but thing it's about a week out yet


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

rick morgan said:


> I went out to a heavy Tulip tree, sycamore and beech tree area along the Potomac River today with 20 people and saw no Morels. We covered a lot of ground Like you we saw lots of other good indicators. We had rain last night/this morning and soil temps are 58 deg 6 inches down. We saw Ramps and May Apples were sprouting as well.


Hey where did u see the ramps at wouldn't mind getting a small mess so I can make some good Spring chili


----------



## Markandkecia (Feb 23, 2019)

No luck again today think maybe a week out yet


----------



## Judgesherpa (May 3, 2017)

kevin t said:


> How far south are you going on 81


Hi, I81 to I77 at exit 81


----------



## Judgesherpa (May 3, 2017)

Judgesherpa said:


> Hi, I81 to I77 at exit 81


I have a feeling the forest is going to be thick with them when I'm driving through....pretty psyched!!


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

I believe you are correct! Have you found any place to go yet. I’ll be close to Roanoke 4/13-4/15 but probably be gone when you come through. There is a ton of public land around there. If you don’t find a partner let me know and I will point you to where I find them


----------



## Randee (May 1, 2018)

It's been too cold in Southwest Virginia....last night it was below freezing! We need some warmer nights so maybe a week + out still.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Went out this morning to reliable spots, no shrooms yet. 80 degrees and thunderstorms tomorrow so I’m betting Tuesday morning should produce!


----------



## Poetry (Mar 27, 2019)

Went to my most producing spot from last year, found one a little over an inch tall. 4-15-2019/4-22-2019 they'll be loaded near the Roanoke area.

PS: The little thing tasted amazing rolled in flour and fried in butter.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Merkelpicker said:


> Went out this morning to reliable spots, no shrooms yet. 80 degrees and thunderstorms tomorrow so I’m betting Tuesday morning should produce!


Anyday now for you. Cant wait to hear of your reports!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Poetry said:


> Went to my most producing spot from last year, found one a little over an inch tall. 4-15-2019/4-22-2019 they'll be loaded near the Roanoke area.
> 
> PS: The little thing tasted amazing rolled in flour and fried in butter.


Hey Poetry! Congrats on your 1st of the season! Was it a black?


----------



## Randee (May 1, 2018)

[QUOTE="HawkeyeMerkels, post: 749832]Hey Poetry! Congrats on your 1st of the season! Was it a black?[/QUOTE]

I have yet to find a black! I've been out every day, but no morels YET.


----------



## Poetry (Mar 27, 2019)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Hey Poetry! Congrats on your 1st of the season! Was it a black?


It was a yellow.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Randee said:


> [QUOTE="HawkeyeMerkels, post: 749832]Hey Poetry! Congrats on your 1st of the season! Was it a black?


I have yet to find a black! I've been out every day, but no morels YET. [/QUOTE]
Hang in there Randee! Youll be on to a fine mess sooner than later! Those darn blacks now sure do blend in. Hope Ya find one the next walkabout!


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

Found my first good mess today about 25


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Pictures please.


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

good outing


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

out again today


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

View attachment 14112
out again today


----------



## Poetry (Mar 27, 2019)

Hunt hard said:


> View attachment 14112
> out again today


What part of the state are you from?


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

Poetry said:


> What part of the state are you from?


Charlottesville area


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

Covering alot of ground and alot of spots to find them


----------



## Poetry (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice, I'm probably going out today. Found one very small two days ago. Perhaps more have grown by now.


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

What area are you from


----------



## Poetry (Mar 27, 2019)

Franklin County


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Hunt hard said:


> Charlottesville area


You ever look around shadwell. I spent lunch wandering around a great looking spot there Monday but I found nothing


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Nice finds Hunt Hard, sure look Good! Also congrats on Virginia's Big 4 win last night!


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

View attachment 14144
View attachment 14144


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

Ok ladys and gentlemen there definitely starting to pop up good luck and hunt hard


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

Yes ive hunted shadwell area before pretty good in places really good over near monticllo carters mountain


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

I was right there at the canoe launch. Heading to buckingham tomorrow and then Franklin for the weekend. Looks look time is right


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

Kevin are you working up this way or live near Charlottesville


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

I was working there. I lived there for a few years but now I’m living in Powhatan I didn’t know about morels when I lived there


----------



## Cwanders (May 5, 2018)

New to Va, new to mushroom hunting! I came in too late last year, but being on here gets me so excited! I have never tasted a Morel. Hoping to find something this year. If anyone is near the Augusta Co area and willing to have a partner, I would LOVE to learn the tricks. I will be going out just walking in the next day or so and probably this weekend.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I hunted Merkels the day my Momma died
Took up bag and stick then hit my stride
To a deep dark holler I strolled without much sleep
For mine had been a vigil set to keep
Thru the night I held her hand
Hoping to see God’s grand plan
Before the dawn she slipped away
The moon had set on her last day
Now with my bag and stick I trudge on again
Tired feet on springs new land
No blacks or greys were there spied
Looking thru my reddened eyes.
I see the Blood Root flower born anew
Reminded me of a life imbued
With love, wisdom, kindness and grace
Now in all flowers I see your face


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Hunt hard said:


> View attachment 14144


I'm new to this and thought I should be looking in the woods near tulip poplars but all these pics look like fields. Am I wasting my time in the woods?


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

No. Not at all. In my area it seems to be a late season. Stick to the woods. I have found morels in all types of habitat including grass but most are found in the woods. 

Next week should see them out in bulk.


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

barndog said:


> Its warmer in that area than the western part of the where I live. I would start looking next week with this mild weather.


Where are you in Virginia i live in Virginia looking for people in Virginia to hunt mushrooms with.


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

rick morgan said:


> I'm new to this and thought I should be looking in the woods near tulip poplars but all these pics look like fields. Am I wasting my time in the woods?


All the pictures are on the edge of a field that meets the woods and loaded with tulip poplars there are three elm trees .best places ive found are tulip poplars and elm tree that are dead and old old orchards and may apple patches


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

More finds today lot of tops burned


----------



## Cwanders (May 5, 2018)

Hunt hard said:


> More finds today lot of tops burned


What is causing the tops to be burnt? They still look great!


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Been up for a few days and direct sunlight on them.


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Powhatan county


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

Congratulations on the nice fine kevin


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

rick morgan said:


> I'm new to this and thought I should be looking in the woods near tulip poplars but all these pics look like fields. Am I wasting my time in the woods?


Likely an old orchard, but I have found them on fence rows with cedar trees in the grass.
I find most in the woods but that’s because I don’t have permission in any old orchards. Found a couple small ones this afternoon up in the mountain,we need another dose of rain. Saturday should be good


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

barndog said:


> Is it too early to be thinking about Merkels???


Merkel needs to stay in Germany where she belongs.


----------



## Brandon5 (Apr 12, 2019)

Went out this afternoon in the blue ridge. Conditions seem dry. Seems to be early still. Hopefully this rain this weekend will bring them up.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Spent the morning foraging along the Potomac. Lots of flowers and found some dryads saddle but no morels.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

They are finally out in Giles county.


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Friend of mine found 6 yellows near Warrenton yesterday.


----------



## tech_540 (Apr 13, 2019)

barndog said:


> They are finally out in Giles county.


You finding them low? Like creek beds or high? I own land in Giles and probably heading there this week to hunt.


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Franklin county round sycamores


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Pics


----------



## tech_540 (Apr 13, 2019)

kevin t said:


> Franklin county round sycamores


Very nice find!!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

tech_540 said:


> You finding them low? Like creek beds or high? I own land in Giles and probably heading there this week to hunt.


I found some up Big Stoney Creek. They were just coming up and I left all the small ones. Checked other spots on Wolf Creek and still nothing. Need a couple more days to be out good.


----------



## tech_540 (Apr 13, 2019)

barndog said:


> I found some up Big Stoney Creek. They were just coming up and I left all the small ones. Checked other spots on Wolf Creek and still nothing. Need a couple more days to be out good.


Nice. I’ll probably be going Thursday. In Newport/Clover Hollow area. Hope they’ll be plentiful.


----------



## Bri Morgan (Mar 16, 2019)

Will they tolerate/grow in a flood zone? Found an area along the Potomac full of elm/sycamores/poplar but it floods a few times a year.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

tech_540 said:


> Nice. I’ll probably be going Thursday. In Newport/Clover Hollow area. Hope they’ll be plentiful.


Welcome Tech540! Hope Ya pick lots! HappyHunts this season!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

kevin t said:


> Pics


Those look great, Nice job! Thanks for sharing, Man!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

rick morgan said:


> Will they tolerate/grow in a flood zone? Found an area along the Potomac full of elm/sycamores/poplar but it floods a few times a year.


Hey Rick. Some say they will not appear for couple years after flooding. Others have picked in floodzones during and the year after said flood. While flooding is a disturbance and does knock down many trees. The main concern however, is contaimnants. Floodwaters are Nasty stuff. You dont wanna go eating mushrooms exposed to floodwaters & risk illness. Most of the time it takes 100 days for the soil in floodzones to reach pre-flooded bacterial levels. I would recommend exercising some caution, but if certain areas of this new found spot are higher elevation or just outside waters reach, go ahead & hunt.


----------



## S&W (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey everybody,congrats on the finds,finding a few,12 since Friday the 12th,near poplars mostly,hunting in the tidewater area.Good luck!


----------



## mark (Apr 16, 2015)

Got out yesterday for a couple hours. Found 1 small back that appears to be about a day old. Still seems a bit early here in Northern Virginia from what I've seen in the woods. The one I found was at the base of a large old Popular Tree and amongst a couple Beech trees.


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Buckingham County around one poplar


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Way to go kevin.

Looks like another cold night here in Giles. Only found a handful today. I could tell some other hunters had been out. You could see the stubs left behind.


----------



## briggs (May 5, 2016)

So I'm pretty new to hunting, going on 4th year now. I've looked at this forum a lot to find out when they're out and about and learned a lot of little tips. I was hooked after finding 13 my second year and then only a handful last year.... my luck has changed!!! Found over 100 in Montgomery County


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

briggs said:


> So I'm pretty new to hunting, going on 4th year now. I've looked at this forum a lot to find out when they're out and about and learned a lot of little tips. I was hooked after finding 13 my second year and then only a handful last year.... my luck has changed!!! Found over 100 in Montgomery County


Heeeeyyy!!!! Alrite!!! Thatta Waay!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Way to Briggs. I will have to go with you.


----------



## briggs (May 5, 2016)

barndog said:


> Way to Briggs. I will have to go with you.


Sounds good to me! I'll be out of town this weekend but I'm free most evenings after 4


----------



## Randee (May 1, 2018)

Today in Bedford, County Virginia


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Finding some decent grays in Mont. Co. I found the first one 4/10..the earliest I've ever found one. Have seen more come up each day since. Even after a low of 31 at my house last night, the ones already up didn't seem to mind the cold. I think things are shaping up for a good season, I'm going to be hitting it hard the next couple weeks!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

That looks awesome Randee. Next time put a dollar bill, lighter or drink can in for scale. Nice find. How many were around it?


----------



## Randee (May 1, 2018)

[QUOTE="barndog, post: 777984]That looks awesome Randee. Next time put a dollar bill, lighter or drink can in for scale. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

briggs said:


> So I'm pretty new to hunting, going on 4th year now. I've looked at this forum a lot to find out when they're out and about and learned a lot of little tips. I was hooked after finding 13 my second year and then only a handful last year.... my luck has changed!!! Found over 100 in Montgomery County


Nice haul Briggs! Always nice to get into em like that. Keep on pickin


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Why to go Randee! That's a killer shroom. Those should be easy to find.


----------



## tech_540 (Apr 13, 2019)

Good day in Giles. They’re popping!!


----------



## tech_540 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## tech_540 (Apr 13, 2019)

Have lots more cool pics


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

tech_540 said:


> View attachment 15300


Waay to Go Tech_540! Nice score. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Hey Rick. Some say they will not appear for couple years after flooding. Others have picked in floodzones during and the year after said flood. While flooding is a disturbance and does knock down many trees. The main concern however, is contaimnants. Floodwaters are Nasty stuff. You dont wanna go eating mushrooms exposed to floodwaters & risk illness. Most of the time it takes 100 days for the soil in floodzones to reach pre-flooded bacterial levels. I would recommend exercising some caution, but if certain areas of this new found spot are higher elevation or just outside waters reach, go ahead & hunt.


Hawkeyes Post is spot on, not worth the chance., never know what is in flood water.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Started finding some nice ones this morning and got rained out. Hopefully the rain just makes more.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

barndog said:


> Started finding some nice ones this morning and got rained out. Hopefully the rain just makes more.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Yeah hopefully tomorrow and Sunday


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

In the morning I going to look on some land never been hunted before. Need to find some new patches.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Went on some new land today. It was mostly white oak and beech trees. Found a few nice ones but no real patches.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

barndog said:


> Went on some new land today. It was mostly white oak and beech trees. Found a few nice ones but no real patches.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Finally found enough to have with breakfast found most big ones in an elm tree grove up on the mountain


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I want to get enough to make pizza


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

What state is this post related to?


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I am out in Giles this morning and they are really poppin!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I got tired of scouting and went to a known good spot this morning. POW! They were up everywhere. Walked about a half mile. 2lb 6 oz. Will post some more pics when I clean them up.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Got em cleaned up and ready to make some pizza.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

barndog said:


> Got em cleaned up and ready to make some pizza.


I Liiike it!!! Nice mixed mess Ya got Yourself there. Enjoy the Pizza!


----------



## ianyhendersonIII (Apr 21, 2019)

Hey guys, just signed up - Im an avid hunter/fisherman/cook in college at UVA and just got into foraging... something I don't know a ton about. Really grateful to be around some people with a lot more knowledge than me. Is it late in the season for albemarle/nelson counties? If not, would it be better to search up in the mountains (where i do most of my brook trout fishing) or stay at lower altitudes? Any information would be appreciated! Obviously understand the secrecy aspect of morel hunting... just looking for a little advice specific to VA


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I think they are out most places in VA now. The most important thing is to get out in the woods and walk. Cover some ground.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

ianyhendersonIII said:


> Hey guys, just signed up - Im an avid hunter/fisherman/cook in college at UVA and just got into foraging... something I don't know a ton about. Really grateful to be around some people with a lot more knowledge than me. Is it late in the season for albemarle/nelson counties? If not, would it be better to search up in the mountains (where i do most of my brook trout fishing) or stay at lower altitudes? Any information would be appreciated! Obviously understand the secrecy aspect of morel hunting... just looking for a little advice specific to VA


They could be low or high, around poplars,elms and old orchards. Really just getting good now


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Merkelpicker said:


> They could be low or high, around poplars,elms and old orchards. Really just getting good now





ianyhendersonIII said:


> Hey guys, just signed up - Im an avid hunter/fisherman/cook in college at UVA and just got into foraging... something I don't know a ton about. Really grateful to be around some people with a lot more knowledge than me. Is it late in the season for albemarle/nelson counties? If not, would it be better to search up in the mountains (where i do most of my brook trout fishing) or stay at lower altitudes? Any information would be appreciated! Obviously understand the secrecy aspect of morel hunting... just looking for a little advice specific to VA


 Most of my finds are on north east facing slopes but that’s not set in stone they can be anywhere or no where. Just have to look


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Merkelpicker said:


> Most of my finds are on north east facing slopes but that’s not set in stone they can be anywhere or no where. Just have to look


You all just about done down there?


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> You all just about done down there?


With mushrooms?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Merkelpicker said:


> With mushrooms?


Morels?


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> Morels?


No we aren’t done should be a few weeks left long as it doesn’t get hot and dry


----------



## tech_540 (Apr 13, 2019)

barndog said:


> I think they are out most places in VA now. The most important thing is to get out in the woods and walk. Cover some ground
> 
> 
> Merkelpicker said:
> ...


----------



## ianyhendersonIII (Apr 21, 2019)

First find of my career!







Are they typically around mayapples?


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Way to go! 

Yes around Mayapples is always worth a look.

They are really poppin on Wolf Creek this mornin.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Got another 2lb of big yellow Merkels.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

ianyhendersonIII said:


> First find of my career!
> View attachment 15958
> Are they typically around mayapples?


Welcome IanyHendersonIII! Great 1st score! Thanks for the post. G'Luck & Keep Picking!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

barndog said:


> Way to go!
> 
> Yes around Mayapples is always worth a look.
> 
> They are really poppin on Wolf Creek this mornin.


Wow, Nice finds again @barndog! The dog even found one, Great pics!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I couldn't take the time to make a pizza from scratch so I doctored up a frozen pizza to get my shroom fix.

Yummy!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

barndog said:


> I couldn't take the time to make a pizza from scratch so I doctored up a frozen pizza to get my shroom fix.
> 
> Yummy!


Thats what "I want on my Tombstone"!!! Enjoy!


----------



## briggs (May 5, 2016)

Got out and did some hunting with Barndog today in Giles. We found a total of 54!


----------



## ianyhendersonIII (Apr 21, 2019)

Would anyone wanna meet up and hunt this week? In Albemarle Co but willing to drive...


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

That was a good time Briggs. We will go again after this next rain.

Just to show they can be found almost anywhere,  I found these out in the horse pasture.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

barndog said:


> That was a good time Briggs. We will go again after this next rain.
> 
> Just to show they can be found almost anywhere, I found these out in the horse pasture.


Bar dog,
I’m planning on going in the morning,we haven’t had rain are you still finding them? Seems your good fortune is on th same timetable a where I am, thanks


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Lo


HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Thats what "I want on my Tombstone"!!! Enjoy!


Looks good


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I found some today. I don't think many new ones are poppin but this coming rain should bring them out.

Made some pizza today


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

ianyhendersonIII said:


> Would anyone wanna meet up and hunt this week? In Albemarle Co but willing to drive...


Not finding many in albemarle but always looking for someone to hunt with


----------



## ianyhendersonIII (Apr 21, 2019)

Hunt Hard, would you want to go tomorrow?


----------



## briggs (May 5, 2016)

Found these out in Montgomery County yesterday evening.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Those are nice. I wish this rain would come on.


----------



## Hunt hard (Apr 6, 2019)

Hunt hard said:


> Not finding many in albemarle but always looking for someone to hunt with


Im sorry took so long to reply just saw the invite will have to plan a outing


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

All this rain should make a nice pop.

Who is going to hit it hard in the morning?


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I was finding them pretty regular this morning till the downpour hit. My glasses fog up in the rain


----------



## Tool (Apr 26, 2019)

barndog, I was thinking of going out tomorrow also. Do you think the rain will cause any issues? Think it would be better to wait for Saturday/Monday? Also, I'm in Fredericksburg, VA, where are you around?


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I am in Giles county. The rain brought out more fresh ones for me. Found over 20 in the last 10 minutes. They are still unfolding.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

One of those rare outings when it was Merkel picking not just huntin.

A nice mix black, white and grey/green. 2 pounds.


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

I hunt around rappahannock county but haven't had much time so far. Only got out a couple times after work in the evenings and found about a dozen each time, which is actually a good sign because I found them in spots very close to where I park, where I normally only find a couple. 
Anyway, I took off work all next week, and end of April-early May is when I usually do my best in the hills where I'm at. The past couple years haven't been so great but I've found 37+ lbs on a good year. This looks like it could be a good year. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Are these edible?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

barndog said:


> Are these edible?


Tis Pheasant Back, (Dryad Saddle). Smells like watermelon rind. Hard stem, looks like feathers, Can't cut stem with most knifes. Tastes like what ever you cook with it. A friend of mine deemed not worth picking and eating, but you gotta try it once it gets, say 6". Don't eat the stem, might pull your teeth out! Seriously.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks! I thought it looked pretty nasty. I'm not that hungry.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Today was another day of pickin. Briggs and I found over 2 pounds. They are looking old so I think the season is about over in the lower elevations


----------



## briggs (May 5, 2016)

Cooked up the merkels that barndog and I found on Sunday. Made chicken alfredo with a side of sauteed green beans and merkels in garlic, rosemary, and thyme. Mmmm


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow Briggs. Your a real chef. That looks good!

I made more pizza


----------



## Mama Morel (Apr 22, 2018)

Anyone finding anything in NOVA? How about in Shenandoah Park?


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

Mama Morel said:


> Anyone finding anything in NOVA? How about in Shenandoah Park?


Typically now would be prime time higher up in the park, but the past couple years the restaurant hunters have taken over. Every single one of my spots in Shenandoah Nat'l Park had been all but wiped out before I got to them. Luckily they can't find them ALL, so I haven't been empty handed, but it has gotten ridiculous nonetheless. Oh well, just have to take off work a week earlier next year and try to beat them to it.


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Been really slow in Albemarle ,some of my spots are at 1300 ft. Temps in the upper 80’s and no rain for a week. Got some rain today but not sure it’s going to help


----------



## forthefood (May 8, 2019)

lots of rain and somewhat cooler temps in albermarle county coming up, so should be prime conditions! im relatively new to the area, so don't have any go-to spots i'm familiar with. anyone in the area want to go on a hunt in the next few days? possibly Hunt hard, ianyhendersonIII, or Merkelpicker? would be a lot of fun for me!


----------



## Merkelpicker (Apr 28, 2018)

Getting late for morels but I guess it’s possible they would come up again


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

It's over in my area. Long wait till next spring.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

barndog said:


> It's over in my area. Long wait till next spring.


Is it to early think about next year?


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Like the way you think!


----------



## Patricia Mitchell (Feb 1, 2020)

pauliep said:


> It's all about learning trees. My best luck has been north/south/east facing hills, preferably along the bottoms next to rivers and creeks in mostly pure poplar stands. The poplars I'm talking about are Tulip Poplars (or Tulip Trees, etc.) and are very common and easily identified.
> 
> Other trees to look for are Ash, which look very much like Poplars except for the leaves, and dead/dying Elms. Elms work wonders for morel hunters in the midwest, with some having pounds and pounds growing under and around a single tree. While not as common (at least in my experience) in Virginia, there are still Elms here and there, and I was lucky enough to come across 2 standing dead ones a few years ago that had lots of big beautiful blonde morels under them. Unfortunately I only got to pick there once as the property was sold later that year.
> 
> ...


I live in Ararat, VA. Grew up in Wyoming county, WV. Hunted mollymoochers for 16 years in WV and Roanoke, VA before moving to Patrick county, VA. I can't seem to find any here. Alot if old farmers tell me the soil here is nit right for them to grow here. Any suggestions?? Morel lover forever


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Patricia...
Wade here... So very Happy to have you Joining us!!
My home area is Monroe County Indiana
where I've Morel Hunted for 54 years now
i can not advise you about your local soils.. Other than to say; i doubt that all of your areas soils are unable to sustain Morels..
i have learned Morels will grow Wherever they want to..and i still find Myself surprised when i find them some where i never thought i would.. and likewise find Zero..where it seemed they should surely be plentiful..
Here is a picture near Bristle Tennessee







when you see Red buds this Brilliant, its Time to pull over and start looking.. Everywhere..and around Sycamore and Elm trees..
i Think you will find yourself Happily surprised with what folks just driving by have No idea of...
One thing is sure..
The Mystery will always be..
You won't know if You don't Go!
Enjoy the Hunt
from Wade


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Patricia Mitchell said:


> I live in Ararat, VA. Grew up in Wyoming county, WV. Hunted mollymoochers for 16 years in WV and Roanoke, VA before moving to Patrick county, VA. I can't seem to find any here. Alot if old farmers tell me the soil here is nit right for them to grow here. Any suggestions?? Morel lover forever


Hi Patricia, I took a quick look at Patrick co.and you seem to have the same problem I have acidic soils. I’m in Maryland but share the same problem. We need to find more alkaline soils that the morels prefer. I use the USDA soil survey maps to help with this. You can get some pH test results there. If you don’t want to do that,as a general rule you will find a higher pH along creeks and rivers. Since you have hunted morels before I’m sure you know trees matter too... I hope this helps and best of luck..


----------



## Patricia Mitchell (Feb 1, 2020)

Dianna said:


> Where are you in Virginia i live in Virginia looking for people in Virginia to hunt mushrooms with.


Ararat, Virginia. 20 minutes from Mount Airy, NC.


----------



## Patricia Mitchell (Feb 1, 2020)

Patricia Mitchell said:


> Ararat, Virginia. 20 minutes from Mount Airy, NC.


I would love to team up with you. Just let me know how we can get together. Should be popping up in about 3 weeks or so. I'm so excited


----------

